# Good beginning router book??



## Toolfreak (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi all.

I'm a beginning "router-er" and am looking for a good, easy-to-read book on using routers to make simple furniture. Some of the ones I've seen are all about intricate-looking jigs that are beyond my ability to make.

Anybody got a good one they recommend?


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi, T.F, Yes I have a very good book for you, It is American woodworking with the Router By Bill Hylton and Fred Matlack, It will cover every thing you want to know about the router,and how it works, You will love it ..
Learning Herb


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Learning Herb said:


> Hi, T.F, Yes I have a very good book for you, It is American woodworking with the Router By Bill Hylton and Fred Matlack, It will cover every thing you want to know about the router,and how it works, You will love it ..
> Learning Herb


Herb

Is there much detailed on the use of the template guides published in the book as I consider the use of the guides adds greater safety awareness when using the router
Tom


----------



## jennofarc (Apr 21, 2005)

New router handbook by patrick speilman is also a good resource


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Toolfreak: 
Welcome to the forum. I would also reccomend the book "woodworking with the Route" by Bill Hylton and Fred Matlack. Additionally, I would reccomend the book
"Router Jigs & Techniques" by Patrick Spielman. 

Woodnut65


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Tom,, That book covers just about every thing, I have read it from cover to cover two mor three times, And I still go back to look up problem stuff.It has templates and jigs and all kinds of good stuff,and you all know that stuff is good every body should have stuff ,right Ha Ha..
Learning Herb


----------

